# Swamped panel



## mjesse (Dec 23, 2009)

Got a call from a bank assigned contractor to schedule an inspection to reconnect power to a foreclosed home.

Here is what I found in the basement....







Eecchh!

No, I didn't approve it  :lol:


----------



## reelone (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

Just tie the orange wires together and the brown ones where ever like it should be ok.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

Spray some WD-40 on it, it should buff right out...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

Now "bubby" u-in go down an hook those two big blackin wires togetter and when I say when, throw that switch there! Then the still will work again. Dam revenuers :lol: !


----------



## JBI (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

At least they have a high water mark to guide them with location for the replacement panel... :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

I wonder which one of those wires ran to the sump pump.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

WOW, just WOW. :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

Chris


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

I can just hear um

Junior, "Why can't we just wire brush the rust out and reuse the panel box?, why do we have to redo it!! You know how much thats gonna cost? :roll:

MJ, Take your code book with ya!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 25, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

I don't see the problem. What am I missing??? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 26, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> At least they have a high water mark to guide them with location for the replacement panel... :lol:


Don't forget the platform and steps so the reach height is not exceeded.

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## peach (Dec 29, 2009)

Re: Swamped panel

certainly... you approved it..

*sheesh*


----------

